# Just wanted to share



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

I am off the deep end guys. I am about to buy so much candy. Like no joke 60 dollors in candy. This candy consists of 5 pounds of sour gummy worms,2 pounds of swedish fish,4 pounds of fun dip,and 2.5 pounds of candy corn. And when i found all this i was like and i quote "LETS GO. 13 POUNDS OF CANDY FOR 60 DOLLORS. LET FRICKEN GO. AND MY BROTHER CAN'T EAT ANY BECAUSE I AM EVIL." so yeah just wanted to share.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Umm, wow. How old is your brother? If he's older then you, then trust me he'll take all of it.


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Umm, wow. How old is your brother? If he's older then you, then trust me he'll take all of it.


He is older. But lucky for me i got hiding spots. And he does not like the candy corn so i can keep that out. If he touches any of my other candy well hes dead.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Chick named small fri said:


> He is older. But lucky for me i got hiding spots. And he does not like the candy corn so i can keep that out. If he touches any of my other candy well hes dead.


He'll somehow find it and you'll go back to where you hid it and he'll leave 1 piece for you!
How generous!😂


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

Funny title for somebody who _doesn't _want to share.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

imnukensc said:


> Funny title for somebody who _doesn't _want to share.


Oh my, good one! I can't get over it!!!😂


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Oh my, good one! I can't get over it!!!😂


Ok now u am comfused.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It's sarcasm chick. You said you don't want to share with your brother but you're sharing with us.


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

robin416 said:


> It's sarcasm chick. You said you don't want to share with your brother but you're sharing with us.


If you knew my brother. You would act the same.


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

robin416 said:


> It's sarcasm chick. You said you don't want to share with your brother but you're sharing with us.


More like irony than sarcasm I'd say.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

imnukensc said:


> More like irony than sarcasm I'd say.


Yeah, so shoot me Ken. 😵


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Yeah, so shoot me Ken. 😵


Nah, it was kind of a close call either way and in any case, it wouldn't be a capital offense.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

imnukensc said:


> Nah, it was kind of a close call either way and in any case, it wouldn't be a capital offense.


Are you absolutely certain you can get past it? 😁


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

I'm trying. Might have to go have a cocktail or three to soothe me.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Huh, that actually sounds like a plan.


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Huh, that actually sounds like a plan.


That there does


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

So what kind of candy did you get? 
Please don't tell me you got some candy corn? That's got to be the worst candy ever.🤢


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> So what kind of candy did you get?
> Please don't tell me you got some candy corn? That's got to be the worst candy ever.🤢


I like both candy corn AND black licorice. Best candys ever.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Chick named small fri said:


> I like both candy corn AND black licorice. Best candys ever.


Eww, candy corn and black licorice are the ABSOLUTE WORST.....🤮


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Eww, candy corn and black licorice are the ABSOLUTE WORST.....🤮


Everyone in my family is like why do you even want to eat black licorice. And i am like i like that taste so stop complaining. And to you stop complaining you have your taste and i have mine.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Chick named small fri said:


> Everyone in my family is like why do you even want to eat black licorice. And i am like i like that taste so stop complaining. And to you stop complaining you have your taste and i have mine.


Ok, ok. Black licorice just has a weird taste to it


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Ok, ok. Black licorice just has a weird taste to it


Yeah i know. That's why i like it. And candy corn i know that chickenpersoon would agree with me. CANDY CORN RULES.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Chick named small fri said:


> Yeah i know. That's why i like it. And candy corn i know that chickenpersoon would agree with me. CANDY CORN RULES.


Eww no....


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Chick named small fri said:


> Everyone in my family is like why do you even want to eat black licorice. And i am like i like that taste so stop complaining. And to you stop complaining you have your taste and i have mine.


Ooh, black licorice is one of my favorites. It's bad for the heart, though.


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

SilkieGirl said:


> Ooh, black licorice is one of my favorites. It's bad for the heart, though.


Mhm. But so good.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

I know! Don't eat too much.


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

SilkieGirl said:


> I know! Don't eat too much.


I know i know.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Okay first of all I don’t want to finish it all so I would rather share. I never hide candy anyways. Candy corn is really good and I would really love to have some candy


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Nope black licorice isn't good. Maybe I'm thinking of something else but I'm almost positive that candy is gross


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Nope black licorice isn't good. Maybe I'm thinking of something else but I'm almost positive that candy is gross


Black liquorice is disgusting omg


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> Black liquorice is disgusting omg


Ahh, finally someone who can agree with me on this one!😶


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Nope black licorice isn't good. Maybe I'm thinking of something else but I'm almost positive that candy is gross


Most people don't like it.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

SilkieGirl said:


> Most people don't like it.


I'm sure.. 

My grandfather likes it!😝


----------

